# Inutilmente polemico ...!



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2010)

Fedifrago mi definisce quaquaraquà...io rispondo educatamente....e qualcuno mi segnala scrivendo inutilmente polemico?????Invito questa persona....:rotfl:vabbè quest'utente a farlo pubblicamente.....!!:mexican:


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2010)

Ciao Oscuro  pensavo fossi in vacanza  ... per il resto: Lassa perdere


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lassa perdere


 Quoto, ma a questo punto propongo di usare questa discussione per rispondere alle reputazioni ricevute. :sonar:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Perché mai?
Io mi diverto in solitaria... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2010)

*Marì*

Ciao.....:rotfl:ma si dai infondo mi fanno un pò tenerezza.....le cricche finiscono sempre alla stessa maniera.....!Le rimasuglie della cricca poi.....se fedifrago era il loro esponente di spicco...pensa gli altri:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao.....:rotfl:ma si dai infondo mi fanno un pò tenerezza.....le cricche finiscono sempre alla stessa maniera.....!Le rimasuglie della cricca poi.....se fedifrago era il loro esponente di spicco...pensa gli altri:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e poi non ti si dovrebbe insultare come meriti...


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2010)

*Eteocle*

Hai letto un riferimento a te?Se mi cerchi gaurda che mi trovi!!!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

*oscuro*

e poi mi chiedo come non definirti falso bugiardo quando sai benissimo che io non ho fatto parte di nessuna cricca e non sono a conoscenza di essa...tutta la tua sbandierata coerenza di uomo tutto di un pezzo che invece continuna a dire falsità vale meno di un tallero di piombo...


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai letto un riferimento a te?Se mi cerchi gaurda che mi trovi!!!!!


 sei sotto casa mia????
ho paura!!!!!!!!!:triste::triste::triste:


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2010)

*Eteocle*

Ripeto se mi cerchi mi trovi!Se mi fai vedere dove ti avrei menzionato esplicitamente è un discorso. se ti senti chiamato in causa è affar tuo....poi non dire che comincio io.....!!Quando ti accusai di far parte della cricca sai bene il perchè...spuntasti dal nulla per difendere chi era veramente difficile difendere....cosa avrei dovuto pensare?Ho parlato di Iris e Persa.....son abituato a far i nomi....ma se ci tieni ti ci rimetto senza tanti problemi visto che ancora una volta rispunti come i cavoli a merenda!!!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2010)

*Alex*

Figurati.....:rotfl:c'era qualcuno che amava far questo tipo di minacce....ma non son certo io!!!:up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (21 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ripeto se mi cerchi mi trovi!Se mi fai vedere dove ti avrei menzionato esplicitamente è un discorso. se ti senti chiamato in causa è affar tuo....poi non dire che comincio io.....!!Quando ti accusai di far parte della cricca sai bene il perchè...spuntasti dal nulla per difendere chi era veramente difficile difendere....cosa avrei dovuto pensare?Ho parlato di Iris e Persa.....son abituato a far i nomi....ma se ci tieni ti ci rimetto senza tanti problemi visto che ancora una volta rispunti come i cavoli a merenda!!!!


 ho paura...allora me ne vado...:unhappy::unhappy:
ma iris è di milano oppure esprime la sua cricchitudine da lontano?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2010)

*No*

No....non credo....ma ha altre"Qualità"e nella cricca ci sta bene.....io invece non conosco nessuno...e non frequento alcuno....sarà per quello riesco ad essere così obbiettivo?Alex poi non dire che son io però.......:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ho paura...allora me ne vado...:unhappy::unhappy:
> ma iris è di milano oppure esprime la sua cricchitudine da lontano?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Si tratta di un network... 
Comunque la banda è formata da chi in accordo o no ha tentato già in passato di distruggere il forum riempiendo tutti i thread di volgarità o deviandoli dall'argomento con argomenti o.t. e riempiendo di insulti chi non ci stava.
E chi c'era lo sa. 
Chi non c'era mi pare sia già estenuato da interventi di tale levatura che di nuovo imperversano.


----------



## oscuro (21 Luglio 2010)

*.....*

Chi c'era ricorda bene......fortuna che chi chi vi rappresentava è miseramante caduto....fra minacce ed insulti...bel rappresentante....altro che g8.....!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi c'era ricorda bene......fortuna che chi chi vi rappresentava è miseramante caduto....fra minacce ed insulti...bel rappresentante....altro che g8.....!!:mrgreen:


tu non ti darai mai pace...non c'è verso...


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto, ma a questo punto propongo di usare questa discussione per rispondere alle reputazioni ricevute. :sonar:


Un altro?  NAAAaaaa  quelli esistenti bastano e soverchiano  :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fedifrago mi definisce quaquaraquà...io rispondo educatamente....e qualcuno mi segnala scrivendo inutilmente polemico?????Invito questa persona....:rotfl:vabbè quest'utente a farlo pubblicamente.....!!:mexican:


Guarda, io firmo sempre le mie segnalazioni e prima quando ti ho letto ho avuto la tentazione di segnalarti.
Non l'ho fatto e non lo faccio ora.

Sono sempre stata molto chiara nella vita e te lo dico in faccia: sei veramente al limite della paranoia con questa storia di Fedifrago.

Si parlava di rancorosi e direi che ci sei dentro fino ai capelli.
Ma non ti stufi mai?

L'80 % dei tuoi interventi riguarda solo fedifrago.

Valuta tu.


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un altro?  NAAAaaaa  quelli esistenti bastano e soverchiano  :carneval:


   
Solo io non li vedo...:unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Solo io non li vedo...:unhappy:


Chi cerca trova


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi cerca trova


 Ho qualche sospetto...indagherò. :condom:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2010)

*Per favore..*

Non entro nelle polemiche tra Oscuro e Fedi.
Chiedo solo se possibile che questo 3d venga spostato in privè.
Siamo nella sezione libera dove tutti possono leggere.
Se arriva qualcuno e intende partecipare a sto forum e legge ste robe qua, che fa?
Vi stanno a cuore le sorti del forum?
Ok, allora i panni sporchi del forum, laviamoceli in privè. (IHMO).

A te Oscuro rimando quell'invito.
Basta, ignora: è passato, è tutto finito.
Ora c'è la democrazia. 
Non abbassare il tono: un tempo facevi interventi veramente formidabili. Non finire col cadere anche tu nelle provocazioni. Ok?


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> sei sotto casa mia????
> ho paura!!!!!!!!!:triste::triste::triste:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: segnalato per codardia :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non entro nelle polemiche tra Oscuro e Fedi.
> Chiedo solo se possibile che questo 3d venga spostato in privè.
> Siamo nella sezione libera dove tutti possono leggere.
> Se arriva qualcuno e intende partecipare a sto forum e legge ste robe qua, che fa?
> ...


Oh santo cielo l'ateriosclerosi ...non li ricordo! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ripeto se mi cerchi mi trovi!Se mi fai vedere dove ti avrei menzionato esplicitamente è un discorso. se ti senti chiamato in causa è affar tuo....poi non dire che comincio io.....!!Quando ti accusai di far parte della cricca sai bene il perchè...spuntasti dal nulla per difendere chi era veramente difficile difendere....cosa avrei dovuto pensare?Ho parlato di Iris e Persa.....son abituato a far i nomi....ma se ci tieni ti ci rimetto senza tanti problemi visto che ancora una volta rispunti come i cavoli a merenda!!!!


 
Ti pregherei di non nominarmi.
Io ti ignoro ormai da settimane. Per me non sei degno di nota.
E' inutile che tiri in ballo continuamente il mio nome sperando che io risponda alle tue provocazioni. Basta.
Cerca di intervenire con qualcosa di intelligente, ogni tanto..e se proprio non ci riesci, perchè non è nelle tue facoltà, almeno di neutro.
Non so...parla del tempo, del traffico...dell'aumento dei prezzi al consumo...qualcosa insomma che sia facile facile, non richieda grande padronanza lessicale, nè grammaticale e non ti impegni troppo nell'uso della punteggiatura.
Non ti agitare , fa caldo...


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> .
> Non so...parla del tempo, del traffico...dell'aumento dei prezzi al consumo...*qualcosa insomma che sia facile facile, non richieda grande padronanza lessicale, nè grammaticale e non ti impegni troppo nell'uso della punteggiatura.*
> Non ti agitare , fa caldo...


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ho paura...allora me ne vado...:unhappy::unhappy:
> ma iris è di milano oppure esprime la sua cricchitudine da lontano?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma io sono di Roma...ma sei intronato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io sono della cricca della magliana....


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io sono di Roma...ma sei intronato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *Io sono della cricca della magliana*....


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Te lo ricordi il "canaro"?


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Te lo ricordi il "canaro"?


Mi aveva sconvolta quella storia:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Te lo ricordi il "canaro"?


 
Mortà...ma anche tu sei della cricca?:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: segnalato per codardia :mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Guarda, io firmo sempre le mie segnalazioni e prima quando ti ho letto ho avuto la tentazione di segnalarti.
> Non l'ho fatto e non lo faccio ora.
> 
> Sono sempre stata molto chiara nella vita e te lo dico in faccia: sei veramente al limite della paranoia con questa storia di Fedifrago.
> ...


 
andrebbe psicanalizzata questa tendenza.
Chissà cosa ne penserebbe Freud....:carneval:
Non donne, ma Fedifrago.


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2010)

Cricche qua...cricche la...

Anche io voglio una mia cricca!  

..e conoscendo il mio livello di grammatica (non sempre a livello)..sarei anche capace di chiamarla _crocche...:condom:_


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cricche qua...cricche la...
> 
> Anche io voglio una mia cricca!
> 
> ..e conoscendo il mio livello di grammatica (non sempre a livello)..sarei anche capace di chiamarla _crocche...:condom:_


 Crocché mi pare meglio di cricca... :up:


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Crocché mi pare meglio di cricca... :up:


Effettivamente...:mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Effettivamente...:mrgreen:


 
Una bella crocchetta di patate...:up:


----------



## Anna A (22 Luglio 2010)

*ma..*

come mai eteocle è evidenziato con l'evidenziatore azzurro stabilo boss?:carneval:

posso essere anche io evidenziata, magari color lavanda?:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> come mai eteocle è evidenziato con l'evidenziatore azzurro stabilo boss?:carneval:
> 
> posso essere anche io evidenziata, magari color lavanda?:mrgreen:


all'acciuga? :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Una bella crocchetta di patate...:up:


  :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io sono di Roma...ma sei intronato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io sono della cricca della magliana....


 non sono intronato....sapevo che non lo eri..era ironia...:carneval:
senti visto che quella della magliana è la più crudele, chiedi alla cricca se prende a calci in culo qualcuno....:mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> all'acciuga? :carneval:


questo post è stato disapprovato in maniera anonima col commento "che piritoso" (senza "s")

era evidentemente un post per sorridere

se qualcuno mi volesse dare la sua personale interpretazione del disturbo che arrecava ....
tanto per aiutarmi a capire

grazie


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo post è stato disapprovato in maniera anonima col commento "che piritoso" (senza "s")
> 
> era evidentemente un post per sorridere
> 
> ...


Non posso reputarti di nuovo  , in alternativa: 

	
	
		
		
	


	








PS: Thanks a chi mi ha reputato positivamente, e per i complimenti...e per la bella eek: ), ricambierò alla prima occasione!


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo post è stato disapprovato in maniera anonima col commento "che piritoso" (senza "s")
> 
> era evidentemente un post per sorridere
> 
> ...


anche io l ho ricevuto dello stesso tenore una pigiatura  di disapprovzione, 
ma non mi importa.


----------



## Fabry (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo post è stato disapprovato in maniera anonima col commento "che piritoso" (senza "s")
> 
> era evidentemente un post per sorridere
> 
> ...



Non so se ridere o piangere


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

raga, ma ridete, pensate alla loro tristezza. perchè arrabbiarsi. si ci si rimane un po' male li per li..ma se sono tristi e arrabbiati che devono fare questi?


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> raga, ma ridete, pensate alla loro tristezza. perchè arrabbiarsi. si ci si rimane un po' male li per li..ma se sono tristi e arrabbiati che devono fare questi?



Pero' a parlare sempre degli "anonimi": Che palle :uhoh: una buona volta voltiamo pagina cazzarola.


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo post è stato disapprovato in maniera anonima col commento "che piritoso" (senza "s")
> 
> era evidentemente un post per sorridere
> 
> ...


Tra un po' segnaleranno giustificando  piove governo ladro:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> anche io l ho ricevuto dello stesso tenore una pigiatura  di disapprovzione,
> ma non mi importa.


come mi dispiace


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mi dispiace


anche a me:mexican:


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2010)

crescete :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2010)

mi si è accesa una luce verde nel profilo , un po' piccola che pare un microscopico pezzetto di radicchio in un dente ...però fa molto vip


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> crescete :mexican:


 Sai di essere inquietante? :singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai di essere inquietante? :singleeye::mrgreen:


segnalata l'inquietudine


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi si è accesa una luce verde nel profilo , un po' piccola che pare un microscopico pezzetto di radicchio in un dente ...però fa molto vip


Il radicchio è rosso:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Il radicchio è rosso:unhappy:


solo quello di treviso.da noi è molto verde


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> crescete :mexican:


 ... ma non moltiplicatevi troppo :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2010)

aspetta ...noi chiamiamo radicchio la cicoria


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> solo quello di treviso.da noi è molto verde


Non ci credo.
Ti do' un punto in negativo perchè menti sapendo di mentuccia


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... ma non moltiplicatevi troppo :carneval:


andate di anelli e divertitevi
:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> andate di anelli e divertitevi
> :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> aspetta ...noi chiamiamo radicchio la cicoria


Ma va??
e perchè??
e la cicoria come la chiamate? radicchio?:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma va??
> e perchè??


Son genovesi, fanno economia di parole:carneval:

(ora Minerva mi segnala)


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Son genovesi, fanno economia di parole:carneval:
> 
> (ora Minerva mi segnala)


Braccine corte  :unhappy::mexican:


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> andate di anelli e divertitevi
> :mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2010)

*uff*

http://www.ars-alimentaria.it/schedaProdotto.do?idProdotto=204504&siglaRegione=&tipologia=

ma che ne sapete voi in quelle terre grigie e fumose  della clorofilla?...bah , mollatemi


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.ars-alimentaria.it/schedaProdotto.do?idProdotto=204504&siglaRegione=&tipologia=
> 
> ma che ne sapete voi in quelle terre grigie e fumose  della clorofilla?...bah , mollatemi


Non lo sapevo proprio.
Ho sempre saputo che il radicchio fosse solo rosso.
Mollata


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> crescete :mexican:


unoenovantacinque :rotfl:


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> unoenovantacinque :rotfl:


omo de panza omo de sostanza :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> anche io l ho ricevuto dello stesso tenore una pigiatura di disapprovzione,
> ma non mi importa.


ma non è che ci ho perso il sonno, eh?

trovo solo giusto sottolineare la pretestuosità a cui si presta il sistema


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi si è accesa una luce *verde* nel profilo , un po' piccola che pare un microscopico pezzetto di *radicchio* in un dente ...però fa molto vip


 
ma che radicchio mangi? :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> aspetta ...noi chiamiamo radicchio la cicoria


:unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non ci credo.
> Ti do' un punto in negativo perchè menti sapendo di mentuccia


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## giobbe (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Il radicchio è rosso:unhappy:





Amoremio ha detto:


> ma che radicchio mangi? :mexican:


Bimbe di città cresciute senza orto e senza rubare dell'uva a un filare.:mexican:
Quand'ero bambino di radicchio verde ne ho coltivato a quintalate!


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Bimbe di città cresciute senza orto e senza rubare dell'uva a un filare.:mexican:
> Quand'ero bambino di radicchio verde ne ho coltivato a quintalate!


anch'io  da bambina avevo  l'orto giobbe...che profumo i pomodori appena raccolti


e l'odore della terra appena bagnata?


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io da bambina avevo l'orto giobbe...che profumo i pomodori appena raccolti
> 
> 
> *e l'odore della terra appena bagnata*?


 Uno degli odori più belli in asssoluto!


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Bimbe di città cresciute senza orto e senza rubare dell'uva a un filare.:mexican:
> Quand'ero bambino di radicchio verde ne ho coltivato a quintalate!


Veramente io sono vissuta in liguria e in campagna dove avevo l'orto
Il radicchio verde invece non me lo ricordo:unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Uno degli odori più belli in asssoluto!


per me il più buono  per me è quello della legna bruciata


----------



## ranatan (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> per me il più buono per me è quello della legna bruciata


Per me l'odore di umido delle cantine, quelle  belle grandi, spaziose e fresche dove mio nonno metteva a stagionare i salami


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> per me il più buono per me è quello della legna bruciata


 Anche l'odore di auto nuova non è male!


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche l'odore di auto nuova non è male!


Perchè, l'odore di soffritto??


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Perchè, l'odore di soffritto??


 ottimo... a me piace pure quello di benzina :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

L'erba tagliata.
E l'odore di ferro e di officina di mio padre.


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ottimo... a me piace pure quello di benzina :carneval:


anche la vernice.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ottimo... a me piace pure quello di benzina :carneval:


anche a me

ma quello e l'effetto degli alcoli volatili


il piacere dell'odor di terra bagnata è un'altra cosa

ma un conto è in campagna dopo la pioggia
tutt'altro se innaffio la petunia del balcone


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2010)

l'odore di baccalà


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> l'odore di baccalà


lo sapevo che l'avresti menzionata 

ma se piace a te ....

mi vengon dei dubbi


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo sapevo che l'avresti menzionata


 
 baciami il culo per la pigiata va :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche a me
> 
> ma quello e l'effetto degli alcoli volatili
> 
> ...


Beh si, son cose diversissime... uno è sano e naturale, l'altro e solo odore di terra bagnata :carneval:
Un odore che mi fa impazzire è quello vicno alle torrefazioni, quando tostano il caffè!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Luglio 2010)

l'odore della focaccia calda appena sfornata




(e l'odore dello smalto)


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> *l'odore della focaccia calda appena sfornata*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paradisiaco!!


L'odore della mimosa e del gelsomino


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2010)

moio per il piacere dell'odore delle prime gocce di temporale sulla terra dissetata, quando le piante rilasciano tutti i loro oli essenziali, e questo miscuglio è fantastico. è uno dei motivi per cui ho smesso di fumare - per poterlo sentire più intensamente 

ma visto che parliamo di fumo, mi piace anche l'odore di pipa da molto lontano, questo filo di odore di tabacco ardente ...


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> moio per il piacere dell'odore delle prime gocce di temporale sulla terra dissetata, quando le piante rilasciano tutti i loro oli essenziali, e questo miscuglio è fantastico. è uno dei motivi per cui ho smesso di fumare - per poterlo sentire più intensamente
> 
> ma visto che parliamo di fumo, mi piace anche l'odore di pipa da molto lontano, questo filo di odore di tabacco ardente ...


se è tabacco buono l'odore della pipa è squisito.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> se è tabacco buono l'odore della pipa è squisito.


 Quoto!


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto!


:canna:


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2010)

l'odore dell'erba buona....nel senso di ben essicata :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> l'odore dell'erba buona....nel senso di ben essicata :mrgreen:


yes! quella nei campi? :mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> yes! quella nei campi? :mrgreen:


 
ma anche in balcone :mrgreen: a prosito di orti...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> l'odore dell'erba buona....nel senso di ben essicata :mrgreen:


vabbè... ma se valgono tutti gli odori, allora ditelo... :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè... ma se valgono tutti gli odori, allora ditelo... :carneval:


 attento a quel che dici:carneval::carneval:


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè... ma se valgono tutti gli odori, allora ditelo... :carneval:


ma scusa..la terra bagnata si  e l'erba essicata no?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> attento a quel che dici:carneval::carneval:


bocca mia taci... :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> bocca mia taci... :carneval:


te l'avevo scritto tre ore fa ma poi ho cancellato per non darti il via:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> ma scusa..la terra bagnata si e l'erba essicata no?? :mrgreen:


 si... meglio bagnata che essiccata :carneval:


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si... meglio bagnata che essiccata :carneval:


qualcuno lo abbatta :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè... ma se valgono tutti gli odori, allora ditelo... :carneval:


:scoreggia:


----------



## brugola (23 Luglio 2010)

ma c'è ancora lo scannatoio??  :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2010)

:racchia:





Admin ha detto:


> :scoreggia:


 rivoglio fedifrago


----------



## Micia (23 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mi dispiace





Abigail ha detto:


> anche a me:mexican:


 

che due fiori:mrgreen: con quella faccia poi...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io  da bambina avevo  l'orto giobbe...che profumo i pomodori appena raccolti
> 
> 
> *e l'odore della terra appena bagnata?*


Fantastico!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *L'erba tagliata.*
> E l'odore di ferro e di officina di mio padre.


Anche questo... e l'odore dei libri di scuola nuovi


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche questo... e l'odore dei libri di scuola nuovi


E delle "scarpe" nuove?  ... ragassa mi deludi :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> ma scusa..la terra bagnata si  e *l'erba essicata no*?? :mrgreen:


Lo stavo per scrivere io... e vi stavo per segnalare tutti per non averlo scritto!:canna:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche questo... e l'odore dei libri di scuola nuovi


 l'odore dei libri in generale:up:


----------



## Anna A (23 Luglio 2010)

tu fai più schifo di lui: segnalazione di ieri riguardo al mio post per eteocle sull'evidenziatore.
ora, fermo restando che qui dentro ormai non so più chi è chi, ma sul serio non ci arrivo a capire cosa c'era di schifoso in quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu fai più schifo di lui: segnalazione di ieri riguardo al mio post per eteocle sull'evidenziatore.
> ora, fermo restando che qui dentro ormai non so più chi è chi, ma sul serio non ci arrivo a capire cosa c'era di schifoso in quello che ho scritto.


Anna, ignora e vai avanti ... io ho incassato di peggio.


----------



## Anna A (23 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna, ignora e vai avanti ... io ho incassato di peggio.


ma sì.. solo che ogni tanto non mi capacito..


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sì.. solo che ogni tanto non mi capacito..



E' il prezzo della democrazia Anna ... ricordi Gianni Mina' quando diceva: E' il bello della diretta :mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (23 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' il prezzo della democrazia Anna ... ricordi Gianni Mina' quando diceva: E' il bello della diretta :mrgreen:


appunto, la diretta!
che gusto c'è a scrivere insulti anonimamente, dico io?


----------



## tinkerbell (23 Luglio 2010)

L'odore della trielina e della vernice....
E l'odore dei gatti che caldi profumano di peluche...


----------



## Micia (23 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> L'odore della trielina e della vernice....
> E l'odore dei gatti che caldi profumano di peluche...


 



caldi?


----------



## tinkerbell (23 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> caldi?


 Si, caldi....quando d'inverno sono acciambellati sulla coperta, o ai piedi del tuo letto, oppure sopra le tue ginocchia...


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Si, caldi....quando d'inverno sono acciambellati sulla coperta, o ai piedi del tuo letto, oppure sopra le tue ginocchia...


 e accendono il motorino ron-ron-ron
come concilia:singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e accendono il motorino *ron-ron-ron*
> come concilia:singleeye:


... immagina me che ne ho tre


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

A me piace anche l'odore del cane bagnato e ,come diceva lettrice, il fantastico, meraviglioso profumo di un libro nuovo che apri piano,  a cui accarezzi le pagine per disdenderle e assapori le prime righe


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Luglio 2010)

L'odore dei vecchi album di figurine Panini


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

l'odore del letame di cavallo a me piace:unhappy:
Mi ricorda quand'ero piccina che andavamo a cavallo


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> l'odore del letame di cavallo a me piace:unhappy:
> Mi ricorda quand'ero piccina che andavamo a cavallo


A me ricorda l'Olanda in primavera:rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me ricorda l'Olanda in primavera:rotfl:


io ricordo un viaggio in olanda con mia sorella e i ganzi.
Cioè, ricordo...son parole grosse:mexican: :canna::canna::canna:


bella l'olanda.
Mi è piaciuta anche come paesaggio e gli olandesi mi sembrano gente che si fa i suoi.

Mi sono presa degli infradito argento con perline strepitosi:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io ricordo un viaggio in olanda con mia sorella e i ganzi.
> *Cioè, ricordo...son parole grosse*:mexican: :canna::canna::canna:
> 
> 
> ...


Capisco:carneval: Il primo viaggio fatto con l'attuale ganzo ben 8 o 9 anni fa fu ad amsterdam...l'ultimo ricordo cosciente e' un cesto di funghi, il resto boh!Molto vago:unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Capisco:carneval: Il primo viaggio fatto con l'attuale ganzo ben 8 o 9 anni fa fu ad amsterdam...l'ultimo ricordo cosciente e' un cesto di funghi, il resto boh!Molto vago:unhappy:


comunque onore agli olandesi.
I coffee shop sono una delle cose più civili che abbia mai visto.:canna::canna:


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2010)

A me piace il profumo delle fresie, e dei fiori in generale.


----------

